# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  تقویم شمسی جاوا اسکریپت (حتماَ دانلود کنید!)

## hamid1988

با سلام خدمت دوستان...
کد جاوا اسکریپتی (به نوعی ایجکس هم میشه حساب کرد) که براتون گذاشتم، بدرد زمانی می خوره که می خواهید کاربر تاریخ رو در یک تکست باکس و یا ... وارد کنه.
در این کد کاربر با کلیک کردن در عکس کناری تکست باکس یک تقویم براش باز میشه و می تونه رو تاریخ مورد نظرش کلیک کنه تا تاریخ وارد تکست باکس شه.
از مزایای این تقویم می توان به موارد زیر اشاره کرد:
1- خودش رو با سیستم کاربر وفق میده! (یعنی بسته به منطقه ای که کاربر در سیستم عاملش انتخاب کرده به تقویم اون منطقه(میلادی، شمسی و...) تبدیل میشه، برای ما ایرانی ها شمسی نشون میده)
2-جزئیات کامل رو ثبت میکنه(تاریخ، ساعت، ق.ب یا ب.ظ)
3-اوپن سورسه

البته کار من نیست، امیدوارم که خوشتون بیاد!
بعد از دانلود و خارج کردن از حالت فشرده Index.Html رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## hobab-theme

ممنون
البته من هنوز امتحانش نکردم ولی پیشاپیش ممنونم . زحمت کشیدید
موفق باشید

----------


## raziee

ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی.
الان دانلود کردم.
تست میکنم و اگه سوالی بود میپرسم.

----------


## karim orooji

اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج
با سلام 
بسيار بسيار عاليست
دوتا سوال داشتم كه 

چطوري اين تقويم رو در برنامه استفاده كنيم
من ميخوام زماني كه تاريخ رو انتخاب كردم ساعت رو درtextbox نمايش نده


با تشكر

----------


## hamid1988

> چطوري اين تقويم رو در برنامه استفاده كنيم
> با تشكر


فایل جاوا اسکریپتش (که بصورت تکست) است وارد پروژتون کنید، بقیش رو هم از فایل Index.Html الگوبرداری کنید.



> من ميخوام زماني كه تاريخ رو انتخاب كردم ساعت رو درtextbox نمايش نده
> با تشكر


راستش من جاوام خوب نیست! در فایل جاواش باید تغییر بدین.

----------


## karim orooji

اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

بچه سلام كسي نميتونه 
تبديلش كنه بتونيم استفاده كنيم 
من كه از جاوا  چي سر در نميارم  :خیلی عصبانی:   :ناراحت:

----------


## milade

> تبديلش كنه بتونيم استفاده كنيم


به چی ؟!!!!



> تقویم شمسی جاوا اسکریپت (حتماَ دانلود کنید!)


متشکرم حمید آقا .

----------


## karim orooji

به صورتي كه بشه توي صفحه استفاده 

شما بگيد چطوري بايد در برنامه استفاده كرد

----------


## milade

Index رو باز کن محتویات Body رو بزار توی صفحه دلخواه ، فایلهی الحاقی رو هم کپی کن توی همون مسیر .

موفق باشید

----------


## roya.b

با سلام وخسته نباشید 
از کد تقویمی که گذاشتید خیلی خیلی متشکرم واقعا مفید بود
من 2 روز تمام دنبال کد این تقویم بودم
خیلی خیلی . . . ممنونم
 :تشویق:

----------


## shiva_bahar

با سلام و تشکر فراوان از زحمت شما کاش می شد به زبان vb.netهم میگذاشتید چون من از جاوا سر در نمی آورم

----------


## shiva_bahar

با سلام خدمت همه آیا کسی میتونه بهم بگه چه طور تاریخ شمسی را در سایتم وارد کنم فوری نیاز دارم

----------


## raziee

> کاش می شد به زبان vb.netهم میگذاشتید چون من از جاوا سر در نمی آورم


 :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج:  :گیج: 



> آیا کسی میتونه بهم بگه چه طور تاریخ شمسی را در سایتم وارد کنم فوری نیاز دارم


بیشترتوضیح بدین.
در کجای سایت؟
برای چه منظور؟

----------


## Helani

سلام برادر hamid1988 جان واقعاً جالب بود انشاء الله خیر از جوونیت ببینی.  :تشویق: 
حالا اجازه داریم تو پروژها مفتی استفاده کنیم  :بامزه:

----------


## raziee

> حالا اجازه داریم تو پروژها مفتی استفاده کنیم


در اولین پست این رو بخون



> البته کار من نیست، امیدوارم که خوشتون بیاد!

----------


## peymannaji

دوست عزیز قبل هر چیز ممنون از لطفتون ... 
یه نکته ای به ذهنم رسید و اونم اینکه ظاهرش رو باید حسابی یه تغییری بدید ... مشکلی که من خودم با اکثر دیت پیکر ها دارم ظاهرشون هست . مثل رنگ ها و فونتهای نا مناسب . معمولا در صورت تغییر ادیت میکنم و اگر نشد که بیشتر مواقع نمیشه از استفاده کردنش صرف نظر میکنم ... 

موفق باشید .

----------


## arhnmn

ممنونم از زحمتتون.خیلی به کارم اومد

----------


## e-arasteh

واقعاً مرسی

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

اگه كسي بتونه ساعتش رو حذف كنه و بجاش يه دكمه امروز بزاره و يكم ظاهرش رو تغيير بده و فقط فايل هاي مورد نياز رو جدا كنه و فايل اسكريپتش رو هم فشرده كنه ، خيلي كار خوبي ميكنه. (بعدش اگه خواست، اينجا هم بزاره)

----------


## roya.b

سلام 
 من یک سوال درمورد تقویم شمسی که آقای hamid1988 گذاشته داشتم 
ببخشید کسی میدونه کجای این برنامه میشه قسمت ساعتشو حذف کرد ؟از کسانی که آنلاین هستند و میدونند خواهش میکنم جواب بدند.
با تشکر

----------


## karim orooji

با سلام به دوست گرامي
منم به دنبالشم 
براي رسيدن به جوابت به تالار اسكريپت نويسي برو و سوالتو در اونجا مطرح كن

با تشكر

----------


## roya.b

ممنونم
سوالمو انجا هم مطرح کردم ، اگر شما هم جواب گرفتید لطفا خبر بدید و اینجاهم بزارید

----------


## Hope22

با تشکر از کدی که گذاشتید
فقط یه مشکلی داره و اون اینه که اگه کاربر بخواد تاریخ تولدش رو وارد کنه
فقط کاربرایی می تونن که تا تاریخ 23/11/1358 به دنیا اومده باشن و قبلش برای برنامه تعریف نشده

البته من راهش رو پیدا کردم :لبخند: 

 خط 16 فایل fa_datetime.js رو تغییر بدید درست می شه :
[var gBegin=[1358,10,11
به جای 1358 هر سالی که وارد کنید رو ساپورت می کنه
شاد باشید

----------


## roya.b

سلام
من که نتونستم روی اون تقویم تغییر بدم ولی یک تقویم دیگه پیدا کردم که میتونی هر مدل نمایشی از تقویم را انتخاب کنی 
در صفحه jalali.htm از فایل examples میتونید هر کدام از مدلهای نمایش را انتخاب کرده و بقیه را حذف کنی

----------


## roya.b

برای یکسری از دوستانی که فقط تقویم بدون ساعت را میخواستند من همین تقویمی رو که گذاشتم را تغییر دادم وتبدیل به یک تقویم معمولی کردم و دوباره گذاشتم

----------


## hamid1988

Roya.b دستت درد نکنه!
یه سوال....
چطوری از طریق سرور تاریخ امروز رو بهش بدیم ؟

----------


## roya.b

خواهش میکنم !
من خودمم اینو دانلود کردم و تغییرش دادم.منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم یعنی تا تقویم رو باز کنیم تاریخ امروز رو نشون بده؟!خب این کارو که میکنه .
ولی اگه منظورتون اینه که خود برنامه تاریخ رو از سیستم بخونه و نشون بده اون کدش فرق داره و اگه بخواهید رو سایت میزارم

----------


## hamid1988

> منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم


چون ممکنه تاریخ Client درست نباشه، تاریخ امروز رو بهتره از سرور بخونیم حالا کاربر اگه خواست میتونه تغییرش بده....

----------


## roya.b

نمیدونم اینکه براتون میزارم جوابتون باشه یا نه ولی من یک قطعه کد با php  دارم که تاریخ و ساعت رو از سرور میخونه و منم برای دریافت زمان از سرور از همین کد استفاده کردم . امیدوارم واسه شما هم مفید باشه

----------


## roya.b

البته درمورد این فایل کمی باید توضیح بدم :

اول اینکه قسمت اول آن یعنی require('setup.php') را باید حذف کنید 

و دو متغیر $jdate و $echojdate تاریخ را نشان میدهند که شما میتوانید هر کدام از آنه را با دستور echo  نشان دهید و 

متغیر $Alert_hour نیز برای خواندن ساعت میباشد

و شما در هر صفحه ای که بخواهید از این فایل استفاده کنید کافیست آنرا بالای صفحه مورد نظر include کنید با دستور :
include 'date.php'

----------


## nooshin_k

باسلام و تشكر از تقويمتون 
ببخشيد ميشه اين تقويمتون اين امكان را داشته باشه كه از همون اول در صفحه نشون داده بشه و احتياج به كليك دكمه نداشته باشه

----------


## hamid1988

در جواب Roya.b باید بگم که خیلی ممنون خودم جوابشو پیدا کردم!....اینو هم بگم که PHP بلد نیسم!
در جواب nooshin_k مثال هاش رو نگاه کنی هست!

----------


## roya.b

خواهش میکنم
اگه منظورتون اینه که تقویم همیشه ظاهر باشه و شما فقط تاریخ را انتخاب کنید در قسمت 
Flat Jalali Calendar (with hidden input) : 
همان فایل jalali.htm اینرو داریم و شماباید بجز همون قسمتی که میخواهید بقیه قسمتها رو حذف کنید

----------


## roya.b

میشه بگید جوابش چی بود ؟

----------


## nasr

چطوری از این تقویم در فرم ASP که قبلا طراحی کردم استفاده کنم؟
من یک textbox دارم که می خوام این تاریخ را داخل اون بگذارم

ممنون

----------


## nasr

یکی نیست جواب من را بدهد

----------


## minamorsali

سلام
به خاطر این کد واقعا ممنونم ازتون،واقعا همچین کدی برای برنامه ام لازم داشتم

----------


## fbanst

منم نتونستم تو asp.net استفاده کنم . لطفا راهنمایی کنید.خیلی ضروریهPLZ

----------


## hobab-theme

<input id="DateF" name="Date" maxlength="20" dir="ltr" size="17" type="text"/> 
باید مقدار اینو بدست بیارید
واسه استفاده تو دات نت یه صفت 
Runat="Server"
بهش اضاف کنید و بد مقدارش رو بگیرید

----------


## nasr

سلام
من وقتی از این برنامه استفاده می کنم وقتی صفحه داره load میشه یه خطا میده

Calendar.setup:
  Nothing to setup (no fields found).  Please check your code

و کار نمیکنه

----------


## nasr

سلام
من وقتی TextBox را داخل یک PageControl میگذارم خطا می ده و کار نمیکنه

میشه یکی این را دانلود کنه ببینه مشکل من کجاست

دو سه روزه کارم گیر افتاده

ممنون

----------


## hamid1988

> میشه یکی این را دانلود کنه ببینه مشکل من کجاست


دانلود کردم!...ddl هارو نمیشناسه!...ارور میده...

----------


## nasr

ممنون که لااقل دانلودش کردید

من یه سایت را کامل طراحی کردم و در اون از کامپننت های DevExpress استفاده کردم 

الان که برای تاریخ از این برنامه تاریخ شمسی شما استفاده می کنم تا وقتی که TextBox , Image خارج از pageControl باشه درست کار میکنه ولی وقتی میگذارمش داخل PageControl دیگه کار نمیکنه

کار کنم؟

----------


## hamid1988

یکم در مورد PageControl توضیح بده!
مال کدوم کمپانیه؟...کارش چیه؟...لینک آدرس کمپانی؟...

----------


## nasr

سلام

این لینک کمپانی سازنده
http://devexpress.com/
و این هم لینک PageControl
http://demos.devexpress.com/ASPxperi.../Features.aspx

----------


## farnooshhp

کنترل های جالبی بودن. اینا لایسنس نداره؟ چطور میشه دانلودشون کرد؟

----------


## farnooshhp

چرا از فایل های fa_standard.css و window.js توی کد استفاده شده اما در بین فایل ها نیست؟

----------


## daneshjo IT

> سلام
> من که نتونستم روی اون تقویم تغییر بدم ولی یک تقویم دیگه پیدا کردم که میتونی هر مدل نمایشی از تقویم را انتخاب کنی 
> در صفحه jalali.htm از فایل examples میتونید هر کدام از مدلهای نمایش را انتخاب کرده و بقیه را حذف کنی


باسلام،

ضمن تبریک سال نو ، تقویم شمسی که در این جا قرار دادید را بررسی کردم ، یک اشکالی که به نظرم وجود داره این است که : کلید های >> ، << ، > ، < که برای رفتن به سال بعد و ... به کار می رود برعکس است ، بهتر است که  << ، < (در سمت چپ) به ترتیب برای رفتن به سال بعد و ماه بعد و کلیدهای >> ، > (در سمت راست) برای رفتن به سال قبل و ماه قبل استفاده شود.

من در فایل calendar.js ، خط 840 - 827 را به صورت زیر تغییر دادم :

            this._nav_ny = hh("&#x00ab;", 1, -2);
            this._nav_ny.ttip = Calendar._TT["NEXT_YEAR"];
            this._nav_nm = hh("&#x2039;", 1, -1);
            this._nav_nm.ttip = Calendar._TT["NEXT_MONTH"];                      
            this._nav_now = hh(Calendar._TT["TODAY"], this.weekNumbers ? 4 : 3, 0);
            this._nav_now.ttip = Calendar._TT["GO_TODAY"];           
            this._nav_pm = hh("&#x203a;", 1, 1);
            this._nav_pm.ttip = Calendar._TT["PREV_MONTH"];   
            this._nav_py = hh("&#x00bb;", 1, 2);
            this._nav_py.ttip = Calendar._TT["PREV_YEAR"];
از نظر ظاهر درست شده است ، اما از نظر عملکرد هنوز به صورت قبل عمل میکند.

آیا برای تصحیح عملکرد  باید فایل یا بخش دیگری را نیز تغییر داد؟؟

باتشکر،

----------


## zahraf

ببخشيد كه اين تاپيك قديمي رو دوباره باز ميكنم 
عزيزي خواسته بودند كه با كليك كردن فقط تاريخ تو تكست باكس نوشته بشه براي همين گفتم اگه يه نفر ديگه كه بعدا مياد هم همين سؤالو داره جوابش راحته:
كافيه تو خط 93 از فايل fa_plugins_12.js يه تغيير كوچيك بديد و اون اينه 
function fFormatInput(y,m,d) {
return fFormatDate(y,m,d);
}

----------


## alibagheri65

سلام
من در یک صفحه می خوام دو تا تاریخ بذارم ولی وقتی داخل table رو تکرار می کنم اسم مربوطه را هم تغییر میدم قبلی هم از کار می افته
میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------

